# XM, Sony Takes Wraps Off New Plug-and-Play



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sony recently unveiled an enhanced line of plug-and-play XM Satellite Radio receivers, a product offering that can deliver the satellite radio service to both the car and at home.

The first XM/Sony plug-and-play unit was popular among the satellite radio's first group of customers. The new receiver's two-piece design allows listeners to transfer the main unit between multiple locations without having to disconnect cables. Sony's new lineup offers a re-designed antenna and LCD display and a direct channel selection through a new remote control.

The new receiver's two-line LCD is white backlit for improved brightness and clearer contrast, displaying a 20-character summary of the current program choice. With the new direct access Remote Commander control unit for direct channel selection, a faster Jog Dial navigator for quicker channel scrolling and 20-station presets, listeners can access their favorite channels with ease.

New models with pricing, include:

Home Unit (DRN-XM01H2) - $300.
Self-Installation Car (DRN-XM01C2) - $250.
Custom Installation Car (DRN-XM01R2) - $300
Home Accessory Kit (DRN-XM01HK2) - $150.
Car Accessory Kit (DRN-XM01CK2) - $150.
Satellite Radio Antenna (AN-XM100) - $70.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------

